
H.P. Lovecraft – Against the World, Against Life (by Michel Houllebecq) - networked
http://chunk.io/f/3bdc0fe122594277808291a42f1fb758
======
sheepdestroyer
name's wrong, that would be Michel Houellebecq
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Houellebecq](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michel_Houellebecq)

